# Lake Jordan, Al.



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Any of you guys ever fished this lake, 20 miles north of Montgomery. I've heard good things about it, anybody got any advice or tips. Might be to late to go now and need to wait till the fall.

Canecutter23


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

it's a spotted bass factory. Post spawn Jordan is all about deep banks with rocks. In the morning and late afternoon you'll want to key on spots you can see chasing shad. From about 8am til 6pm find the deep rocky banks and bounce a shaky head or jig down the rocks. Don't be afraid to drop it into 20 to 25 feet as the water gets warmer. In the fall it's crankbait all day long. The shad will spawn and school up by the millions. If you'll google bassmasters and Lake Jordan there should be a lot of good articles.


----------



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Jighead, appreciate the advice.

Canecutter 23


----------

